# Kitless pen making books



## cpmech425 (Jan 1, 2018)

Are there any books on making kitless pens?  Thanks Brian


----------



## bmachin (Jan 1, 2018)

Your best (and probably only) bet is The Pen Turner's Bible by Richard Kleinhenz available here:

https://www.amazon.com/Pen-Turners-...=1514844411&sr=8-1&keywords=richard+kleinhenz

Of course you'll find lots of stuff on IAP as well, but this is the primary book source with a couple of step by step kitless pens to make.  The _book_ has lots of chapters on kit modifications, mistake recovery, etc.  Well worth owning.

Bill


----------



## WhiskeyRain (Jan 14, 2018)

Just picked it up based on the recommendation. Great book. I’ve only been turning for a few years and wish I’d picked this up earlier for some of the more technical approaches. 

The kitless chapters are based on metal lathes but still very helpful to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bmachin (Jan 14, 2018)

Also check out Steve4948 on YouTube. He has a really nice video on making a kit less pen on a wood lathe. Don’t think he’s posted anything for a few years but he’s got some good stuff. You might enjoy some of his Toastmasters presentations as well. Funny guy. 

Bill


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 14, 2018)

Just ordered the book myself and anxiously awaiting it's arrival!


----------

